# SLAY Odor Neutralizer by Sportsman Scent Solutions Inc.



## archer1984 (Jan 11, 2009)

ATTENTION HUNTERS: If you're serious about human scent control,
then try out these GREAT new products that just hit the market!!! 
CHECK THEM OUT AT: http://slaythegame.com/


Lots of hunters are having great success using these products.
You can too!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

What makes this any better than anything already on the market?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you need some field staff to try it out
Looks like some good stuff!


----------



## archer1984 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> What makes this any better than anything already on the market?


What makes New Breed bows better than anything already on the market? It's simple....consumer preference, right? Our products were developed by a bowhunting chemist that works in a high end manufacturing facility using only high quality ingredients. Unlike some other products, we DO NOT use sodium bicarbonate which can rust your expensive equipment. We DO NOT use hydrogen peroxide which can fade your camo. Our products DO NOT leave behind a white residue and DO NOT smell "smokey". There are many reasons that set us apart from the competition but the only way to know for sure is to try out the products for yourself to see what you like or dislike about them. Good Hunting!


----------



## archer1984 (Jan 11, 2009)

VA2 said:


> I think you need some field staff to try it out
> Looks like some good stuff!


Thank you, but we do have field staffers trying out all our products. There has been lots of positive feedback. They're just a little slow in processing the testimonials.


----------



## FullerCE (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, we might be a little slow at our testimonials, but we also
Know a great product when we see it. I shoot a black riser bow, and with
SLAY, it doesn't leave white chocky res. on my gear. Also I used SLAY all season last 
Fall and, not once was I detected which is awsome. I use SLAY in the wash,shower, and in
The field. I won't hit the woods without it. SLAY THE GAME !!!


----------



## archer1984 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for using our products. Here at Sportsman Scent Solutions Inc. we pride ourselves in providing quality products that are non-corrosive, contain no cover scents, and leave no white residue behind, which are three of the main complaints from users of other products on the market.


----------



## archer1984 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

Sound like another Scent blocker and we all know about scent blocker. Save your money on equipment you need and hunt the wind.


----------

